
The Politics of Power in Cyberspace - phsr
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/12/the_politics_of.html
======
daniel-cussen
I forgot the word for this...blogscraping I think? This should link to the
original blog post:

[http://politics.theatlantic.com/2009/12/whenever_i_write_abo...](http://politics.theatlantic.com/2009/12/whenever_i_write_about_the.php)

------
dkersten
_Cyberspace_ is such a 90's word.

